# Hotmail und Ebay gehen nicht mehr



## roseblumentopf (8. November 2005)

*Hotmail und Ebay werden nicht geladen*

Ich habe das Problem, dass wenn ich über einen Proxy im Internet bin, in meinem Fall ein zweiter Rechner, der die Internetverbindung des ersten Rechners mitbenutzt, ich die Seiten Hotmail.com und Ebay.de nicht mehr aufrufen kann. Firefox sagt dann, dass das Dokument keine Daten beinhaltet. Mit dem anderen Rechner funktioniert es aber einwandfrei. Was muss ich machen?


----------



## Helmut Klein (8. November 2005)

Benutzt du die Windows-eigene Internetverbindungsfreigabe? Falls ja, liegt hier das Problem. 
Ich hatte selbst lange mit diesem Problem zu kämpfen, konnte es jedoch nicht lösen und nutze nun einen Linux-Rechner als Router.

Eine Lösung wäre Software eines Drittanbieters zu nutzen, wie z.B. Winroute.


----------



## roseblumentopf (8. November 2005)

Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Benutzt du die Windows-eigene Internetverbindungsfreigabe? Falls ja, liegt hier das Problem.
> Ich hatte selbst lange mit diesem Problem zu kämpfen, konnte es jedoch nicht lösen und nutze nun einen Linux-Rechner als Router.
> 
> Eine Lösung wäre Software eines Drittanbieters zu nutzen, wie z.B. Winroute.



Ja ich benutze die Internetverbindungsfreigabe von WinXP. Werde es mal mit Winroute ausprobieren. Vielleicht kennt ja trotzdem jemand einen Weg wie es auch ohne geht.


----------



## Dr Dau (9. November 2005)

Hallo!

Ich würde zu einem Router raten, dann braucht Rechner A auch nicht an sein, wenn Du mit Rechner B ins Internet willst.
Router bekommst Du schon ab ca. 25 Euro und verbrauchen "etwas" weniger Strom als ein zusätzlicher PC.
Alternativ könntest Du auch, sofern vorhanden, ein alten Pentium1 nehmen und auf diesem einen "1 Disketten Linux Router" laufen lassen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## roseblumentopf (9. November 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde zu einem Router raten, dann braucht Rechner A auch nicht an sein, wenn Du mit Rechner B ins Internet willst.



Das werde ich wahrscheinlich auch machen. Was könnt ihr mir denn so für Router empfehlen?
Habe wie gesagt nur die beiden Rechner und ne Dsl-Verbindung. Wollte allerdings auch nicht allzuviel Geld ausgeben, also so höchstens 30 bis 40 Euro.


----------



## Dr Dau (9. November 2005)

Pauschal lässt sich sowas schlecht sagen.
Ich würde aber darauf achten dass er ein USB 2.0 Anschluss hat, dann kannst Du da auch dein Drucker mit anschliessen.


----------

